# Introducing Bishop......newest Member To Our Loft



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It was so weird. When I work in Northbridge, I go by this house that I absolutely love. Old, restored, adorable. I have told Don about it, so when I passed it yesterday, I couldn't resist pulling over to take a few pics. Well, as I moved up to get another shot, I say that there was a car in the drive. I hoped no one would see me taking pictures of their house. I was taking my last shot when I heard a voice call 'HELLOOO". I said, DAMN! SOMEONE CAUGHT ME! Out walks this woman (Nancy) from the yard, and she starts across the road. I said "I'm sorry, but your house is the most beautiful house I have seen in a long time. I hope you don't mind my taking a few pictures to show my husband." Well, she came over and started telling me about the updates that she had made, and we just clicked. So then we just started talking, and she mentions that she had an old barn, and part of it was like a coop or loft or something, and she wanted to fix it up and get chickens. I said "Chickens, that's great. I have pigeons." She just stared at me and looked amazed. Then she said "You have pigeons? That's perfect!" Now I am wondering why my having pigeons is so wonderful to this very friendly, very nice woman standing in the road, dodging oncoming cars to have a conversation with me. Then she tells me that she had a pigeon, a white beautiful pigeon. And she has had him for three months, but with all her other pets (MANY!) and her landscaping, which is beautiful, and her job, (she works for H.P.) We got quite a laugh over that one, especially when I said that I have a Vista, which is an H.P. computer, an H.P. printer, and scanner and I curse H.P. daily. Anyway, she doesn't have time for a pigeon, and he is all alone, and she wanted to find a home for him, but that she had to feel right about whoever she gave him to. Anyway, the pigeon showed up on her roof. There was a ferral flock, but he wasn't part of it. He stayed just outside of the group. This went on for 3 days. Then it almost got caught by a hawk, and didn't even have the sense to fly away, just moved away, but stayed on the roof. Nancy scared the hawk off. Then it rained really hard, and the poor bird just sat there on the roof, getting soaked, and tried to hide under his wing. She said that that was the last straw, and she got a high ladder, went up, and was able to throw a baseball cap over him to help catch him. He didn't put up much of a fight. He has been kept in a room. He had a cage from where he could come and go. And he ate nuts and sunflower seed that she chopped up with her meat tenderizer. She just loves animals, but didn't want him to be alone. She said that he just sat there all day in one place, or went to the window and just stared out. She felt badly, and knew that he wasn't happy. She didn't want him in a big loft with lots of birds. She wanted him to be in a small group. She had a hard time saying good by to him. But, I'll keep her updated. So.......that is the story of Bishop. I never knew that there were so many displaced pigeons out there. Boy, they get into a lot of trouble! He's a big bird. Nice bird too. Funny, she says she doesn't know why she came out to talk to me, as she is used to people coming by to check out her place. Who'da thought That I would have a home for her baby? I believe God knows what he is doing when He puts people in our paths. And He even waited for the loft to be finished, which it was only three days earlier! Thank God there are people like that in this world. Thank you Nancy, for the beautiful addition to our loft. We'll take good care of Bishop.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT STORY!!

I am not surprised as I don't believe in "accidents."

Bishop sounds like a lovely pij!

I bet he going to be soooo happy with friends!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What a great Happy Ending! 
It is strange how things happen and I believe they do happen for a reason. I'm sure you sent Nancy a picture of Bishop and his new home. She should be just thrilled as all heck.
I like that name, Bishop.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for sharing your wonderful story, Jay. 

Cindy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Jay.........Love your story. Some things as just meant to be!!!

Bishop is a beautiful big piji. So glad he has a good home and lots of freinds.

Thanks for all you do.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely bird and a lovely story.

Nothing happens by chance, God is always at work, never under estimate Him.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jay, that is a touching story and I'm so very glad your timing was just right to get Bishop. He is so very pretty and I know you'll love him to pieces.

You are beginning to sound like you are a pigeon magnet.  I know how it is, I'm married to one!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story, Jay! Sometimes things are just meant to be!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay...I'm so glad you shared this story with us. Bishop must be so happy to be with your flock.
I don't think this was any kind of an acident either!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bishop is beautiful!! I was going to ask which one is Bishop, then I realized it was two pictures of him side by side...........
I'm slow, but I get it eventually most of the time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Bishop is beautiful!! I was going to ask which one is Bishop, then I realized it was two pictures of him side by side...........
> I'm slow, but I get it eventually most of the time.


Oh, that's funny Renee. Because as soon as I posted it, I thought the same thing. That it looked like two different birds side by side. That's what I would have thought too. Then I figured I was the only one who would see it that way. LOL. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Oh, that's funny Renee. Because as soon as I posted it, I thought the same thing. That it looked like two different birds side by side. That's what I would have thought too. Then I figured I was the only one who who see it that way. LOL. Glad I'm not alone.


LOL.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Me too...I was scratching my head thinking...I thought she said she got one bird!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, yall ain't alone in thinking it was two birds until I figured it out too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's funny how we all thought the same thing but nobody said anything........except Ms. Mouth of the South here...........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Leave it to me. Only I could complicate things by posting pictures of ONE bird. Imagine what I could do with a picture of the whole flock? This is so funny. Sorry guys. Just the way the two pictures lined up. LOL.


----------

